# Check out this 180lb GSD story....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

AMAZING story! Now the 180lb part. Holy Bejezzus! Read the story! You won't regret it! 

:wub:

Hero Dog Runs Door to Door to Get Help for Stricken Owner


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

Great dog, but.........I don't believe he weighs 180lbs.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't believe it's a GSD either if it does weigh 180 lbs..... I :wub: the story though!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Great story, but if that dog weighs 180lbs I'll eat my hat. I'm guessing 90 at the most. What is it with people who want to have the biggest dog ever? 
My 20 month old male is a big boy, much bigger than I generally like, but no matter, he's a great boy and a joy to have around. He has about 5 nicknames, all having to do with being big. People see him and always say "What does he weigh, around 130lbs?", I always laugh and say, nope, 90lbs. They never believe me and are shocked. 
Annette


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Great story...but I've met Mastiff puppies bigger than that that are no where near 180lbs yet.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if that's a typo or something. That dog weighs maybe 80 at best.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it may be a typo, otherwise I highly doubt that dog is 180lbs.

Loved the story though.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

its a cool story thanks for sharing


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool story. He is a real hero. Perhaps the numbers were transposed and he's 108 not 180.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wonderful story - I couldn't get the video to work, unfortunately. Someone obviously got the weight wrong - my old dog Blue weighed 85 lbs, and this dog doesn't look as large as he did. Nice guy though, I lke the hi-five!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Great story with a happy ending, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great story! Another example refuting they myth that shelter dogs don't bond with you or have too many behavioral problems.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I posted this story the other day right after it aired on the local news. The weight was a typo or someone got their information wrong. From the video on the news the dog did not look anywhere near that weight.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Great story!! I agree with everyone else, that weight was probably a typo, no way does that dog weigh 180.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

great story. obviously wrong weight but weight doesnt matter and we all know that. just another story of that bond dogs have! He's a VERY good dog.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This story brought tears to my eyes. Not sure about the 180 lbs., but great dog!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> I wonder if that's a typo or something. That dog weighs maybe 80 at best.


I agree, it's gotta be a typo ... that dog is no where near 180lbs!!!


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

Great story. gave me goosebumps reading it. such smart animals the GSD are! so many purposeful meanings for their life, no matter how big or small.

Thanks for sharing


----------

